# sykes right now



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

We are absolutely killing the whiting and my oldest boy got a 19 inch sheepie


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a big smile! Congrats to both of you.:thumbup:


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, that is great.

Kevin


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Kudos!*

Like that smile! Nice fish! Be proud!

Kudos to the kid and you for taking him! :thumbup: C2


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what it's all about!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Seeing your son smile like that is definitely one of the joys of being a Dad!
My 8yr old will still go but my 14yr old just won't do it anymore. Too busy hangin with his buddies. I remember those days as a teenager and now miss not going and now my Dad is just too old. That's what he says but that doesn't stop me from asking him though. Enjoy it while you can buddy, nice catch :thumbsup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks yall. Its going to suck when they dont want to go with me anymore but im going to get in as much time with them now as i can. I taught them how to fillet the fish when we got home. They were excited and wanted to keep practicing! This was the total haul for sun.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

oops.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Jake thats a nice mess of fish right there!!! Great job!!!:notworthy:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks Mark!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is awesome!!! I didn't know whiting were that thick at the bridge.


----------



## Bigfattybbq1 (Dec 12, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> That is awesome!!! I didn't know whiting were that thick at the bridge.


Wow! We never saw a whiting at Sikes...just convicts:whistling:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

jakec said:


> We are absolutely killing the whiting and my oldest boy got a 19 inch sheepie
> 
> View attachment 74482


 Did you pay close attention to how he caught it so maybe you might land a sheepie?


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow...great job for sure!! Why am I not calling in sick to work today?!


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Great Pic JakeC !!! They may get tired of it for a little while but They,ll
start remembering how Great it Really Was/Is and They,ll be back for Good !!!
Mike


----------

